# 1876 Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Good everyday cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice and mild. Not that bad and is dirt cheep.

Read the full review here: 1876 Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Good everyday cigar


----------

